# My Experience With UBER & LYFT



## Lon (Jun 4, 2017)

Since the first of the year to June 3 I have used Uber 71 times & Lyft 4 times.The cost for the same ride is pretty equal, both have taken no more than 5 minutes for a pick up, the vehicles and drivers have been first class. The only significant difference which I can see and track on my SMART PHONE is the GPS used by LYFT seems to be more accurate resulting in quicker pick up by the driver and quicker delivery to your destination.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 4, 2017)

*We are finally getting Uber here in the whole of NY State.  Initially only NYC had it.  They just held a job fair to hire drivers.  I think Lyft will be coming soon.  I enjoy reading your updates, Lon.*


----------



## terry123 (Jun 7, 2017)

Haven't used either one since I still drive some.  I don't have many places to go as everything is within 5 miles of me.  How do they charge, Lon?


----------



## daver66 (Jun 30, 2017)

i used uber twice in Mexico


----------



## hearlady (Sep 21, 2017)

How do you use those services? Do you pay like you would a taxi? Do you tip?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 21, 2017)

hearlady said:


> How do you use those services? Do you pay like you would a taxi? Do you tip?



It's set up with an app on your smartphone and billed to your credit card. Tipping is optional, but is also billed to credit card.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 21, 2017)

Daughter lives in Scottsdale and Uber is now autonomous.     Weird.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 22, 2017)

How do you pay if you don't have a smart phone?  I have a basic cell phone and won't pay for an expensive phone that I don't need.  My phone costs $24.00 a month and does all I need it to.  Do they accept cash? And how is the fare computed, per mile , etc?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 22, 2017)

My daughter just this past week became a driver for both Uber and Lyft. She has had a few calls already-we are in a small town/county so she won`t likely be super busy,but that`s fine with her. A close friend works at one of the local medical clinics right by her house and she is in charge of arranging rides and payment by Medicaid (MediCal here in California) so she should get lots of those calls. She had one the other day that will be a regular weekly call and I asked her how MediCal pays you. She said it is deposited directly into her bank account. Pretty cool!


----------



## nvtribefan (Sep 22, 2017)

I've had good experiences with both Uber and Lyft.  Lyft seems a bit less expensive here.


----------



## nvtribefan (Sep 22, 2017)

terry123 said:


> How do you pay if you don't have a smart phone?  I have a basic cell phone and won't pay for an expensive phone that I don't need.  My phone costs $24.00 a month and does all I need it to.  Do they accept cash? And how is the fare computed, per mile , etc?



You could order Uber online if you are leaving from your home.  No cash. You pay when you order. Estimated time, distance, and demand all factor in.


----------



## jujube (Sep 22, 2017)

London has stripped Uber of its license to operate in the city.  Uber is appealing.  

Here in Central Florida, Uber has finally received permission to pick up at the airport.  The cab companies fought that one tooth and claw, as you can imagine.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 25, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> It's set up with an app on your smartphone and billed to your credit card. Tipping is optional, but is also billed to credit card.



What if you don't have a smart phone or even a dumb phone?  I only have a land line.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 25, 2017)

Suggest you google "Can I use Uber if I don't have a cell phone".


----------

